
Getting paid to do nothing - hikerclimb
I just joined as a full time employee at a company and there is no work to do. Or my boss isn&#x27;t assigning me any work. They are going live in a like a week so everyone except for me is busy. Should I get familiar with the code base? They are using microservice architecture.
======
twunde
A few years back, we had a junior candidate join us right before a major
launch. He ended up being fired after a few months because after he spent 3
weeks doing nothing, when we tried to ramp him up, he struggled with the tasks
he was assigned. I suspect that he struggled to find his next job because he b
had worked for us for 3 months and had essentially done nothing in that time.
You don't want that. You NEED to get familiar with the codebase. The team
after doing the launch, will be busy dealing with post launch issues and will
struggle to onboard and train you. Anything you can do to get more familiar
with the product and the codebase will help. Some suggestions are to ask for a
bug list for the current launch and work on those or volunteer to QA issues
for the launch or work on automated tests. Ask the PM what you could do to
help.

------
slipwalker
checkout the code, run it though a coverage tool _and_ a static analysis tool.
And start writing tests for the less covered parts of the code base ( unit,
functional and/or UI, go bold, go crazy ). You will learn a lot, won't break
anything important and people might even think you are useful later on. Just
don't sit on your ass wasting time, _quality is everyone 's job_ ( you can
quote me on that, when your boss asks what you have been doing ).

------
ohmichel
Yeah. Read the code, get famliar with everything, ask a lot.

------
LifeQuestioner
did you ask what you can do?

~~~
hikerclimb
Yea I asked what I can do many times but still same response. They have a 35
hr work week. I feel like I have so much free time.

